# DNR problem



## duckman18 (Dec 30, 2009)

alright so me and two of my buddies were on the lake the other day scouting out some spots too hunt... we brought our guns with us just in case we happen to run up on some geese... well we saw some geese in a cove and drove up to the mouth of the cove, SHUT OFF THE MOTOR and waited until all forward motion had stopped... the geese then flew right over our heads and we busted two of them, so we crank the boat up and drive over there to them to pick them up. well we get up to the first one and he proceeds to dive, so once again we cut the motor OFF and wait for him to pop back up and shoot him, same thing happens with the other bird.......

then we go ride around and are greeted by a privately owned house boat with a DNR on it.... so we pull over there, he checks everything and writes us a ticket for SHOOTING WATERFOWL OUT OF A VESSEL (EXACTLY WHAT IT SAYS ON THE TICKET)

okay for one thing he did not witness it, he was called by an individual who was about 200 yards away from us when this happened, the man told the DNR that we were chasing the geese around and shooting at them

secondly he wrote on the ticket "shooting waterfowl out of a vessel" it says nothin on the ticket about the boat being under power or anything

what yall think we should do?

i am thinkin that i am gonna see how much the fine is and if its a bunch then i am definately going to fight it in court


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Dec 30, 2009)

take it to court, if what your saying is true it will never hold up.


----------



## 27metalman (Dec 30, 2009)

If what you write is the truth, they have nothing on you.  Don't pay the fine, but appear in court on the date assigned for you.  The officer that wrote the ticket has to be there and if not, the judge will likely re-assign a new date.  He'll probably show for that one, if not, it'll be thrown out.  You and your buddy write everything down just as it happened.  The court cannot deny you the right to read your own notes.  Good luck.  My crowd plays if straight as well.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Dec 30, 2009)

if that is exactly what it says on the ticket....you got a rookie ranger beat in court man...you got this one...I am proud LEO....since I are one....BUT...rookie rangers kill me sometimes....me and a buddy of mine (a GSP) were "verbally warned" by a "rookie ranger" that were almost over our limit of trout at Dicks Creek....HA we only had 3 each....5 shy!


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 30, 2009)

I better stop huntin then cause I break the law every time I go out.


----------



## JDAWG (Dec 30, 2009)

Gaducker said:


> I better stop huntin then cause I break the law every time I go out.



I could get 25 to life..


----------



## duckman18 (Dec 30, 2009)

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> if that is exactly what it says on the ticket....you got a rookie ranger beat in court man...you got this one...I am pro LEO....since I are one....BUT...rookie rangers kill me sometimes....me and a buddy of mine (a GSP) were "verbally warned" by a "rookie ranger" that were almost over our limit of trout at Dicks Creek....HA we only had 3 each....5 shy!



yeah thats exactly what it said... when i saw it i just kind of laughed and figured that it would never hold up in court


----------



## duckman18 (Dec 30, 2009)

27metalman said:


> If what you write is the truth, they have nothing on you.  Don't pay the fine, but appear in court on the date assigned for you.  The officer that wrote the ticket has to be there and if not, the judge will likely re-assign a new date.  He'll probably show for that one, if not, it'll be thrown out.  You and your buddy write everything down just as it happened.  The court cannot deny you the right to read your own notes.  Good luck.  My crowd plays if straight as well.



yeah i guess he was just tryin to see what he can get out of 19 and 20 yr olds... guess time will tell


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Dec 31, 2009)

The date on your citation or summons is for your arraignment, the officer will not be there, you will be informed of your charges and asked how you will plea, if you plea not guilty, a trial date will be set.  You have a valid motion on the citation  that is called a demurer or motion to quash if that is all that is on the citation, ie... I can admit what is on the charging document and still not be guilty of an offense or the charigng document does not put me on sufficiant notice of what law I am accused of violating...they are very formal and must be filed by a time certain. The foregoing advice only applies if the solicitor does not draw up an accusation as the charging document.

My advice to you is if you intend to fight the charges, get an attorney, while his fees are more than your potential fine will be.  You will be either in a State Court or Superior Court which has more rules of procedure than a municiple traffic Court.  You have a good defense if you are speaking 100% acurately, however there are ways you go about it, and you try to win without you having to give testimony, that is done on the cross examination of the officer.  There are various statutes that deal with what an officer can testify against you about, if it is a misdemenor charge, the officer or another individual who is POST certified has to witness the offense, (certain crimes non POST individuals can give testimony about) also there are issues of discovery that should be adressed prior to trial, such as any incident report with regards to the incident, the GW will have made one, and it will give a good indication on how he will testify. You also have issues of the type of stop, and how he did his investigation that might be subject to some type of pre-trial motion and get the charges thrown out prior to trial, also there might me some motions based on how the citation was filled out. There are half a dozen other issues I can think about off the top of my head......if you haven't figured it out, I am an attorney who spends much more time in Court Rooms than in the woods and swamps of sowega than I would like defending cases like this.   Good luck. Please excuse any typos, I am at home and my assistant is not typing this for me........


----------



## MAC DADDY FREAK NASTY (Dec 31, 2009)

So when i go to rhetts wma and sit in the boat and shot ducks. Everybody down there is in violation. Also ask yourself this how many people  where there on the house boat.to back what the officer wrote your ticket for.


----------



## duckman18 (Dec 31, 2009)

MAC DADDY FREAK NASTY said:


> So when i go to rhetts wma and sit in the boat and shot ducks. Everybody down there is in violation. Also ask yourself this how many people  where there on the house boat.to back what the officer wrote your ticket for.



yeah thats exactly what i am sayin... if its illegal then almost everytime i hunt i am illegal... but it was just the DNR and the man that owned the house boat...


----------



## k.spears (Dec 31, 2009)

your ticket should have a code section on it. What is it? Also it is not illegal to hunt out waterfowl out of a boat, but it is illegal to hunt waterfowl from a moving boat. The boat must be completly stopped regardless if the boat is under power or not. I have friends that got a ticket on Clark Hill one time. This is a safety issue and the DNR takes it pretty serious.


----------



## Eroc33 (Dec 31, 2009)

k.spears said:


> your ticket should have a code section on it. What is it? Also it is not illegal to hunt out waterfowl out of a boat, but it is illegal to hunt waterfowl from a moving boat. The boat must be completly stopped regardless if the boat is under power or not. I have friends that got a ticket on Clark Hill one time. This is a safety issue and the DNR takes it pretty serious.



i believe the motor has to be out of the water also.

and i heard that you can use the trolling motor ( i am not sure if this is true, but i have heard it from several people)


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Dec 31, 2009)

Eroc33 said:


> i believe the motor has to be out of the water also.
> 
> and i heard that you can use the trolling motor ( i am not sure if this is true, but i have heard it from several people)



The boat cannot be "under way" (in motion) from mechanical propulsion.  It doesn't matter what kind of motor it is.

This used to be a big issue on the lower Altamaha, because in the tidal water, there wasn't any practical way to tell when the boat was moving from being under power, and when it began moving from tidal forces.

Some of the federal people will insist that the motor be out of the water.  The state people don't seem to make an issue of it.  I've never found a regulation that says it has to be, but that doesn't mean it's not buried in there somewhere.


----------



## duckman18 (Dec 31, 2009)

27-3-13. 
(a) It shall be unlawful to hunt any wildlife or feral hog from an electric, gas, or diesel boat, a steamboat, a sailboat, an airplane, a hydroplane, a hovercraft, or a motor vehicle; except that alligators may be hunted from any boat or watercraft under power. 
(b) Any person who violates the provisions of subsection (a) of this Code section shall be guilty of a misdemeanor and, upon conviction thereof, shall be punished by a fine of not less than $250.00 and, in the discretion of the sentencing court, imprisonment for not more than 12 months; provided, however, that such fine shall not be subject to suspension, stay, or probation except that if the court finds that payment of such fine would impose great economic hardship upon the defendant, the court may order such fine paid in installments. 



thats what the law stated.......and thats the code that it on the ticket

BUT THE BOAT WAS NOT UNDER ANY POWER....

and if he didnt see us do it and all he knows is what that clown told him..... so i dont understand how he can PROVE anything


----------



## little rascal (Dec 31, 2009)

*from the federal regs*

it says, it is unlawful to hunt migratory birds:

- From or by means of any motorboat or sailboat unless the
motor has been completely shut off and/or the sail furled, and its
progress there from has ceased.

- By driving, rallying, or chasing birds with any motorized
conveyance or any sailboat to put them in the range of the
hunters.

I'm not sure, but these rules make it sound as if you can't even drift by wind to shoot birds????????
However, is sculling, and sneak boating still legal?


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jan 1, 2010)

little rascal said:


> it says, it is unlawful to hunt migratory birds:
> 
> - From or by means of any motorboat or sailboat unless the
> motor has been completely shut off and/or the sail furled, and its
> ...



Yes.  

None of the language you cited applies to human power.

Marsh hen hunting depends on it.


----------



## scoggins (Jan 1, 2010)

"There is a reason that the Game Wardens have GD in front if their titles...." 

                the late game warden Terry Carpenter ; SOWEGA


----------



## k.spears (Jan 1, 2010)

After reading the federal regulations I believe it would be hard to hunt legally from a boat. There is just way to much interpretation in the way the regulation reads. The Judge will have make the final decision but the Game Wardens almost always wins!! Pay the fine and chalk it up as a lesson learned.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 1, 2010)

Please keep us informed and let us know how this turns out!!


----------



## duckman18 (Jan 1, 2010)

will do....


----------



## paulito (Jan 3, 2010)

this has always been a catch 22. TECHNICALLY you were breeaking the law by chasing your cripples by boat under power and shooting. however, had you not made the effort TECHNICALLY you could have then been chaqrged with wanton waste. we make every effort to get our cripples in the same way as you did. the problem with your situation is that the complaintant watched you from afar and based on how you described it it would have APPEARED like herding birds to most non hunters and boarderline jump shooting to the rest of us.


----------



## duckman18 (Jan 3, 2010)

paulito said:


> this has always been a catch 22. TECHNICALLY you were breeaking the law by chasing your cripples by boat under power and shooting. however, had you not made the effort TECHNICALLY you could have then been chaqrged with wanton waste. we make every effort to get our cripples in the same way as you did. the problem with your situation is that the complaintant watched you from afar and based on how you described it it would have APPEARED like herding birds to most non hunters and boarderline jump shooting to the rest of us.



i think you read it wrong bud... we werent chasin the geese.... we drove up to them and picked them up........ there was no chasing involved or herding..... the motor was off and motion was stopped


----------



## stuckonquack (Jan 3, 2010)

we float the river and hunt and it is completely legal . i think you were in the right if the motor was off. fight it


----------



## fisherman.day3 (Jan 3, 2010)

im glad to see everyone on our side about this me and duckman18 was some pretty Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- off ppl the other morning. I guess me and him will be fighting this one. and i have a good mind to throw some decoys out about 30yrds from the guys dock that called the dnr and get alot of my friends and just start shooting and dont stop and see how he likes that..


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 3, 2010)

stuckonquack said:


> we float the river and hunt and it is completely legal . i think you were in the right if the motor was off. fight it



If the motor was off and all foward momentium from the motor has ceased.  If your in still water the boats going along way before it actually stops.  In the river it would be legal as soon as you match water speed.  Thats why you use a trolling motor so nobody can hear it..


----------



## JDAWG (Jan 3, 2010)

fisherman.day3 said:


> im glad to see everyone on our side about this me and duckman18 was some pretty Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- off ppl the other morning. I guess me and him will be fighting this one. and i have a good mind to throw some decoys out about 30yrds from the guys dock that called the dnr and get alot of my friends and just start shooting and dont stop and see how he likes that..



Wait til summer....225 Merc. and a logging chain. Remove the dock.


----------



## paulito (Jan 4, 2010)

i was not implying that you were in the wrong. i was simply saying that non hunters will perseeve it that way every time. I have gotten calls to DNR on me for chasing cripples on the toona. just one of the drawbacks of hunting the the mecca of georgia.


----------



## trckdrvr (Jan 4, 2010)

I think you broke the law....unless you are a rookie,you should have known better.

The whole.."we took our guns with us while scouting,just in case something flew by"..and then "we shut the motor off"...and,i'll be darned "they flew right over us"...."so we shot them"...

....and the best part.."we went to retreive them"..."but they kept diving"..."so we shut the motor off and shot them again"....

How can you not call that "hunting from a boat"?








I think the law makes it pretty clear myself..Not hunting from a boat is anchored on the shoreline with a porta-blind setup.
What you did was clearly a violation(in my opinion)


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 4, 2010)

trckdrvr said:


> I think you broke the law....unless you are a rookie,you should have known better.
> 
> The whole.."we took our guns with us while scouting,just in case something flew by"..and then "we shut the motor off"...and,i'll be darned "they flew right over us"...."so we shot them"...
> 
> ...



Oh my, this is just so wrong and wrong headed that the only reply is a simple ... tisk tisk ... it is better to keep silent and have folks wonder than it is to type and remove all doubt.


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 4, 2010)

trckdrvr said:


> I think you broke the law....unless you are a rookie,you should have known better.
> 
> The whole.."we took our guns with us while scouting,just in case something flew by"..and then "we shut the motor off"...and,i'll be darned "they flew right over us"...."so we shot them"...
> 
> ...



opinions are like...well never mind.  so if i tie the bow and stern of my boat off to a few trees a little ways out form the shore in some grass, pop a blind, and the boat is rolling slightly from wind/ chop on the water, im breaking the law?  heck the way the law reads you could be in a bass boat, see some geese, stop the boat, drop and anchor in 50' of water, pull your trusty browning 870 out of the rod locker, and hammer down on them if they so happened to meander your direction


----------



## over&under (Jan 4, 2010)

Sure, go fight it in court. And then expect to get shaken down EVERY TIME you are out on the water for every nonsense violation in the book from no running lights, to that lead shot in your truck box that is illegal to have in your truck while duck hunting. And don't think your name won't get out there for every other DNR to give you a hard time about anything. Just make sure you leave your buddies truck at the landing from now until eternity while you are hunting. Might want to take his boat also.


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 4, 2010)

over&under said:


> Sure, go fight it in court. And then expect to get shaken down EVERY TIME you are out on the water for every nonsense violation in the book from no running lights, to that lead shot in your truck box that is illegal to have in your truck while duck hunting. And don't think your name won't get out there for every other DNR to give you a hard time about anything. Just make sure you leave your buddies truck at the landing from now until eternity while you are hunting. Might want to take his boat also.



so he shoudnt fight for something that if it happened as he stated is clearly a non-violation?  roll over much??


----------



## over&under (Jan 4, 2010)

Sure.. Fight it. Probably win also. Then you get to lose for the rest of your hunting life.. Seems like a great idea. But then again, at least he will have proven his point.


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 4, 2010)

i take it you have had an experience? please share


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Jan 4, 2010)

GSURugger said:


> so he shoudnt fight for something that if it happened as he stated is clearly a non-violation? *roll over much??*


 
X's two


----------



## over&under (Jan 4, 2010)

Nope, no personal "1st hand" experience.. Be interested to see how it all works out after court etc.


----------



## Mark Brooks (Jan 4, 2010)

Fight it.  Never heard of lifetime conspiracy against hunters that fight for their constutional rights.

I have some buddies that fought a wrongly accused turkey baiting charge.  They won and now are personal friends with the accusing officer.

Somebody has been reading the fall GON Beagles Demise series and taking it to heart!!!

MB


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 4, 2010)

Mark Brooks said:


> Somebody has been reading the fall GON Beagles Demise series and taking it to heart!!!


----------



## kkennett (Jan 4, 2010)

This lifetime of harrassment thing is bunk.  Fight the charge.  IANAL - don't go in and tell your story and subject yourself to questioning.  You simply cross examine the officer.  The charge is a misdemeanor - did he or did he not personally see the offense.  If he did not, case closed.  If he did, then cross examine him about the 'under power', motor up or down, chasing, etc. parts of this discussion.  If what you write is absolutely true, then you are perfectly fine.


----------



## JWF III (Jan 4, 2010)

> I'm not sure, but these rules make it sound as if you can't even drift by wind to shoot birds????????



As long as the drift isn't aided by use of a sail, you can.



> drop and anchor in 50' of water



No need to anchor. Just need to make sure ALL forward progress from motor (or sail) is stopped.

Drifting with the aid of water current or wind is a very legal method of hunting.



> I think you broke the law....unless you are a rookie,you should have known better.
> 
> The whole.."we took our guns with us while scouting,just in case something flew by"..and then "we shut the motor off"...and,i'll be darned "they flew right over us"...."so we shot them"...
> 
> ...



trckdrvr, Research the regulations a little bit. You are way off base with what is legal, and what you THINK is illegal.

Scull boats=Legal
Layout boats=Legal
Sneak boats=Legal
Sink boxes=Illegal
Wet/Dry suits=Legal
Boat at anchor=Legal
Boat at drift=Legal
Boat under human power=Legal
Boat under mechanical power=Illegal
Boat under sail power=Illegal

I'm sure I'm missing other legal methods of hunting from a boat...

Wyman


----------



## k.spears (Jan 4, 2010)

Truck driver I beleive your own too something. They don't sound like duck hunters too me. Go scouting and maybe see something? Yeah right. They intended on shooting birds. Even if the boat was shut off they can not use thier boat to scare the birds into flying. The federal regs are vey clear on this. I mentioned in an earier post that there is a lot of interpratation in this regulation. DNR almost always wins in these cases. Thank god for game wardens for doing thier jobs and for protecting our wildlife. May god bless!!


----------



## duckman18 (Jan 5, 2010)

k.spears said:


> Truck driver I beleive your own too something. They don't sound like duck hunters too me. Go scouting and maybe see something? Yeah right. They intended on shooting birds. Even if the boat was shut off they can not use thier boat to scare the birds into flying. The federal regs are vey clear on this. I mentioned in an earier post that there is a lot of interpratation in this regulation. DNR almost always wins in these cases. Thank god for game wardens for doing thier jobs and for protecting our wildlife. May god bless!!



hahaha this is hilarious... you tell me im not a duck hunter? why dont you just look at our post the past three days there  buddy.... i hunt with fisherman.day just in case you were wonderin... look him up and look at the post and you tell me who the duck hunters are.... wheres your birds?


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 5, 2010)

over&under said:


> Sure, go fight it in court. And then expect to get shaken down EVERY TIME you are out on the water for every nonsense violation in the book from no running lights, to that lead shot in your truck box that is illegal to have in your truck while duck hunting. And don't think your name won't get out there for every other DNR to give you a hard time about anything. Just make sure you leave your buddies truck at the landing from now until eternity while you are hunting. Might want to take his boat also.



This is a crock.  If you go to court and are respectful, there should be no reprisals.  If there are, time to go back to court and get a Judge to explain your rights to the idiot who happens to be totting the badge.


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## Timber Cruiser (Jan 5, 2010)

Hope you fellas win.  I try to obey the law but cripples must be retrieved.  Motor or not.  Any GW that doesn't understand that is wrong.  Good luck in court fellas.


----------



## duckman18 (Jan 5, 2010)

JDAWG said:


> Wait til summer....225 Merc. and a logging chain. Remove the dock.



haha you got that right....


----------



## duckman18 (Jan 5, 2010)

over&under said:


> Sure.. Fight it. Probably win also. Then you get to lose for the rest of your hunting life.. Seems like a great idea. But then again, at least he will have proven his point.



lose hunting priveleges for the rest of my life..... i have morals and i believe that you should stand up for yourself ...especially when you havent done anything wrong


----------



## vowell462 (Jan 6, 2010)

Fight it. Cross examine him and there will be no excuse for the ticket. For the fella tellin ya to just take it, he obviously has had a bad experience and has a bad attitude towards law enforcement and public officials. But let me clarify myself...so do I. The more im around law enforcement( sherriffs, game wardens,troopers etc.) the more i realize most of them dont know the law themselves. Dont believe in a conspiracy, thats just someone who is affraid of someone with a badge. They are human just like you, so dont worry about it and take it to court. Hope you burn him up if your story is the truth.


----------



## duckman18 (Jan 6, 2010)

vowell462 said:


> Fight it. Cross examine him and there will be no excuse for the ticket. For the fella tellin ya to just take it, he obviously has had a bad experience and has a bad attitude towards law enforcement and public officials. But let me clarify myself...so do I. The more im around law enforcement( sherriffs, game wardens,troopers etc.) the more i realize most of them dont know the law themselves. Dont believe in a conspiracy, thats just someone who is affraid of someone with a badge. They are human just like you, so dont worry about it and take it to court. Hope you burn him up if your story is the truth.




appreciate it man...i got the ticket a week and a half ago and i called the court today and it still hasnt been turned in... the DNR told me that it would be in the court in about 2-3 days.... so i am beginning to wonder if he even turned it in


----------



## HuntNTails (Jan 9, 2010)

fisherman.day3 said:


> im glad to see everyone on our side about this me and duckman18 was some pretty Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- off ppl the other morning. I guess me and him will be fighting this one. and i have a good mind to throw some decoys out about 30yrds from the guys dock that called the dnr and get alot of my friends and just start shooting and dont stop and see how he likes that..



Make sure there isn't a rule (on that body of water) that you have to be 100yds from any dock or public place...30yrds might be too close and you'll be back in court.  But, still sounds like a great idea.


----------



## max4 (Jan 9, 2010)

fisherman.day3 said:


> hahaha yes this is funny someone going to get on here and tell me im not a duck hunter? how many ducks have you killed this year? look me up and my post and tell me who is the duck hunter me and duckman18 have been duck hunting for 4 years now and have never broke the law while duck hunting and didnt break the law that day its ppl like you that make duck hunters look bad.. ppl get on here to show there birds and talk to other duck hunters not get on here and talk sh*t about ppl duck hunting.. But its funny for you to say we aint duck hunters when we have been killing ducks all year long and i havent seen one d*mn post of your birds.. hahahahahahah yea so keep talking crap about us bc we are the duck hunters and your just one of the ppl that sit in a blind looking like a idiot and call themselves a duck hunter..





   duckman and fisherman if what yall are sayin is what happened then i dont think yall was wrong i have been huntin for 4 years and i have had a ticket or two i also have talked to two different game wardens and both of them told me that there was "no way to duck hunt legal"  but if that is true then why does the dnr make these  regulations  that we are supposed to follow.cause they can always come up with something . i think yall should fight it because the only thing the regulations  say is *"no person shall take migratory game birds - from of any means of any motor boat or sail boat unless the motor has been completely shut off and or the sail furled,and its progress therefrom has ceased"*

good luck fellas hope yall win


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Jan 9, 2010)

max4 said:


> duckman and fisherman if what yall are sayin is what happened then i dont think yall was wrong i have been huntin for 4 years and i have had a ticket or two i also have talked to two different game wardens and both of them told me that there was "no way to duck hunt legal"  but if that is true then why does the dnr make these  regulations  that we are supposed to follow.cause they can always come up with something . i think yall should fight it because the only thing the regulations  say is *"no person shall take migratory game birds - from of any means of any motor boat or sail boat unless the motor has been completely shut off and or the sail furled,and its progress therefrom has ceased"*
> 
> good luck fellas hope yall win



Simple solution....

Just do not ever go waterfowl hunting again, and you will always be legal.....


----------



## HuntNTails (Jan 13, 2010)

dadsbuckshot said:


> Simple solution....
> 
> Just do not ever go waterfowl hunting again, and you will always be legal.....
> 
> That sounds good too. It'll leave more for me!!!!


----------



## oscar (Jan 13, 2010)

duckman18 said:


> what yall think we should do?



hunt like a real man?


----------



## *G5* (Jan 13, 2010)

game wardens have camera's on them now so it will be on video what was said when he wrote you the citation. Which could work in your favor if everything you said was true. Also sometimes the judge will look at the video and determine if there is enough evidence to even have a trial. They sometimes will throw them out just based on the video. Try to remember what exactly happened when the ranger was able to see you and write you a citation because it will be on video.


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 13, 2010)

*G5* said:


> Try to remember what exactly happened when the ranger was able to see you and write you a citation because it will be on video.


----------



## RAYM (Jan 15, 2010)

I HAVENT BEEN DUCK HUNTING LONG BUT FROM WHAT I HAVE HEARD WHICH WE ALL KNOW HOW THAT GOES IS THA THE BOAT MUST BE SHUT OFF AND THE PROP LIFTED COMPLETELY OUT OF THE WATER AND ANCHORED, NOT SAYING ANYBODYS WRONG BECAUSE IM ON YALLS SIDE! BUT THIS IS WHAT I HEAR BUT I HOPE YALL HAVE GOOD LUCK WITH IT AND CURIOUS TO SEE HOW IT GOES,


----------



## duckman18 (Jan 17, 2010)

oscar said:


> hunt like a real man?



i am pretty sure that i am a duck hunter so dont even go there oscar.... and by the way where is your ducks? 
i hunt with fisherman.day just in case you want to look up our post this year...and nothin we done was illegal thanks


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 17, 2010)

duckman18 said:


> i am pretty sure that i am a duck hunter so dont even go there oscar.... and by the way where is your ducks?
> i hunt with fisherman.day just in case you want to look up our post this year...and nothin we done was illegal thanks



Don't worry about Oscar, he got himself banned after being on the site for 2 days.  He was just on here to cause trouble.


----------



## duckman18 (Jan 17, 2010)

hayseed_theology said:


> Don't worry about Oscar, he got himself banned after being on the site for 2 days.  He was just on here to cause trouble.



yeah i kinda noticed that... you will have smart butts get on here every now and then just tryin to get people worked up


----------



## riverrat345 (Jan 17, 2010)

They should buy your boat gas for killing sky carp.


----------



## kkennett (Feb 9, 2010)

Any further updates or outcomes on this?


----------

